# Sig Sauer



## workky (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a sig sauer P-6 i just picked up the other day,i have not had the chance to shoot this gun as of yet

I have a concern with it.It cycles fine with no clip,slide operates fine,goes back and forth and whatnot.

When i try to cycle live ammo through it ,its like it does not want to cycle,it seems it gets stuck,i can get it to cycle,just takes some pepper .

Any thoughts


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 31, 2010)

May need to polish the feed ramp.Try FMJ ammo instead of HP ammo.


----------



## workky (Jan 31, 2010)

I am using full metal ammo,im not so sure what that has to do with opening the breech,the ammo feeds fine
When the breech closes,it doesnt want to open back up ,exept with excessive or what i feel is excessive force.
Maybe i should have been a little clear,feeds fine just the breech is hard to open with live ammo,


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 31, 2010)

are you trying to cycle hollow points or fmj's?  Some of the older P6's had an issue with the feed ramp (too shallow) and they do not feed HP's well.  I believe this issue was fixed in June 1989.  My P6 is a 1992 model and I haven't had the first failure in about 600 rounds or so.

You can check the date of manufacture on the right hand side of the barrel out near the muzzle.  The date is in month/year form.

If your P6 is one of these guns you can have the feed ramp machined out a little wider (from 52* to 54*) by Sig Service dept. or by a competent machinist and it should fix the problem.

If this is not your problem then you might need to send it in to Sig and have them look over it.  Check sigforum.com for any and all Sig-related questions.  Some serious Sig nuts over there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok disregard what I wrote.

I dont know what could be going on.  Maybe strip it down and really give it a thorough cleaning and lube.  I've found that mine likes to be run pretty wet, especially on the slide rails.


----------



## JerBla (Jan 31, 2010)

If you got the money you can send it to Todd McKenhie at Customized Creationz. Hes really good at working on these guns. My friend sent one to him and that thing works flawlessly.  http://www.customizedcreationz.com/


----------



## workky (Jan 31, 2010)

i disassembled it completely,not just field strip.
now,i didnt lube it up on the rails,such as really put the oil  on it
I dont believe this to be a feeding issue at all,its like someone locked the breech,but with some hard force it willcome open,to hard in my opinion


----------



## pcrouch (Jan 31, 2010)

is it a factory mag or aftermarket? i've heard a lot of people have had issues with the aftermarket ones


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 31, 2010)

workky said:


> i disassembled it completely,not just field strip.
> now,i didnt lube it up on the rails,such as really put the oil  on it
> I dont believe this to be a feeding issue at all,its like someone locked the breech,but with some hard force it willcome open,to hard in my opinion



go run 100 rounds or so through it.  that might just solve the problem right there.  sometimes guns just get tight when they sit for awhile.  if that doesnt help, id experiment with different ammo.

i also recommend customized creationz.  i remember someone on sigforum offering a servie package for P6's about a year ago. I think it was CC, but cant remember.  they would swap out the recoil and hammer springs, polish some stuff up, anti-snag, even refinish the weapon.  may want to search sigforum for that service.


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 31, 2010)

you got me curious and mine does exactly what yours is doing.  I haven't shoot it yet either.  I can take the barrel out and drop in a bullet with a slight push.  the bullet is engaging the lands and grooves and it is hard to get the bullet back out. it is leaving a ring around the bullet.   My  COL is at 1.124 so I think the chambers may be a little short.  my p6 happens to be a 12/83.  maybe someone else knows if this will be a problem.  I assume that it will cause greater chamber pressure.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 31, 2010)

monkeytoys said:


> you got me curious and mine does exactly what yours is doing.  I haven't shoot it yet either.  I can take the barrel out and drop in a bullet with a slight push.  the bullet is engaging the lands and grooves and it is hard to get the bullet back out. it is leaving a ring around the bullet.   My  COL is at 1.124 so I think the chambers may be a little short.  my p6 happens to be a 12/83.  maybe someone else knows if this will be a problem.  I assume that it will cause greater chamber pressure.



does sound like a case length problem.  I havent experienced that with my P6, but I did have a problem with a rifle one time.  bullet was out to the lands and needed to be seated further.  never heard of it with any other P6's though.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 31, 2010)

Check the ammo. Is it old?


----------



## workky (Jan 31, 2010)

monkeytoys said:


> you got me curious and mine does exactly what yours is doing.  I haven't shoot it yet either.  I can take the barrel out and drop in a bullet with a slight push.  the bullet is engaging the lands and grooves and it is hard to get the bullet back out. it is leaving a ring around the bullet.   My  COL is at 1.124 so I think the chambers may be a little short.  my p6 happens to be a 12/83.  maybe someone else knows if this will be a problem.  I assume that it will cause greater chamber pressure.



Well,im going to shoot it tomorrow
ill let you know if it blows up in my face or shoots straight,my guess is it might need to be shot,the previous owner i dont think shot it to much at all,mine is stamped 4/83

i think a lot of guys chiming in do not really understand the problem im having,not trying to be rude or unappreciative,the problem has nothing to do with feeding,nothing to do with magazines,it has everything to do with the a live bullit being inserted into the barell,vclose the breech,and then trying to rack the slide back to extract the live shell.The breech does not want to open,my chamber looks perfect,but the shell does have a hard time coming out the barrel when the gun is apart.im just going ot brush it really well and see if i can get the shell to come out of chamber easier
Thanks


----------



## workky (Jan 31, 2010)

You know,now that i have been looking at this all day,i think its an ammo problem.The only ammo i could find in 9mm today was reloads from a popular local gun store here in marietta.
i dont think the cases were resized correctly or something

Im getting a box of factory loads tomorrow to make sure
I have figured out how to get it to cycle with this ammo,you ram a cleaning rod down the end of the barrel and hit the bullit to kinda help push it out of the chamber.Bullit is to tight in the chamber.
Chamber looks perfect,no pitts,or anything


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 1, 2010)

workky said:


> You know,now that i have been looking at this all day,i think its an ammo problem.The only ammo i could find in 9mm today was reloads from a popular local gun store here in marietta.
> i dont think the cases were resized correctly or something


very possible.  i dont shoot anything but factory ammo in mine.  check out wal mart on 41.  their ammo is cheap, just scarce.


----------



## workky (Feb 1, 2010)

FIXED IT.Ammo that i thought was just regular ammo was infact reloaded range ammunition.Partly my fault as well,i just had to have some ammo yesterday,i just couldnt stand it.

The cases on the reloads were not resized(to big),so the gun could not eject them.My method was to take a cleaning rod,and ram it into the barrel and push the bullit out while pulling back on the slide,no easy.Im leaving the ammo manufacture and the place out,The place actually gave me factory ammo in the place of the reloads,he checked the gun and loaded it ,and had the same problem.He was going to call the supplier and let them know as well.Great Folks.

Thanks

Gun shoots perfect by the way,which is what i expect from a sig sauer
no making fun of my target either.first time i shot this gun


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 1, 2010)

no making fun of that target.  that's a dead bad guy if I've ever seen one.  glad you got it worked out.  so it wasn't that bullet wasn't seated deep enough, it was that the case was swollen from being shot the first time and not resized.  makes sense.

you should love that P6.  Its a great carry gun because of the thin grips.  Mine is as accurate as I am if not moreso.


----------



## workky (Feb 1, 2010)

Im glad i got it figured out as well
I have a sig 220 that i absolutley love,this gun just loooked like its little brother.I really love sig's
I really got this gun for my wife who cleans homes,new construction and whatnot,i couldnt justify the cost of a new sig(not that i dont care for my wifes wellbeing)
If it goes bang and the smith says she's good to go,thast good enough for me.
I do like it though,i completely disassembled it last night and cleaned it,it actually didnt need it,but i wanted to check out the inards anyway.
The gentleman i got it from took really good care of it,very min holster wear,the gun looked really good,and shoots the same.
I wish i had another one for me to carry,it is thin,carries a little better than the P-99 that for sure

I would like to get some factory night sights for it though,i like night sights,there are neato


----------



## workky (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish i could find some 9mm at wally world,dirt cheap
That was another reason for getting this gun to,cheap fun


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

When I am looking for 9mm I don't see any, when I am looking for something else they have 9mm running over.


----------



## workky (Feb 1, 2010)

Walmart has a crapload of 40 at the kennesaw wallyworld,and winchester blk box 45 acp defence rounds for 20 bucks
but no 9mm
i get lucky sometimes,but i really think horders go in there,buy it,then sell it on here.But hey,thats capitalism


----------



## SR Burton (Feb 18, 2010)

*P6*

Glad you got it worked out.  It will do a good job defending your wife.  After all, thousands of German policeman trusted it to get them home to their families for many, many years.

Spend the money you saved on the Sig and put that into a couple self defense gun classes for her.

Try Adventure Outdoors for 9mm.  They always have some in stock, no too expensive.


----------

